

The process of finding the most elegant answer to the question of ‘how do I?’ - MrAlmostWrong
http://www.drawar.com/articles/what-is-design/71/

======
DanielStraight
I think this is an excellent way to think about design. It may not be a
perfect definition, but it definitely helps guide the activity of design.

